# Hi there from not-so-sunny California



## Pacific (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey there all. I just registered after browsing through the forums for a while and deciding that this looks like a pretty cool place to be, so I figured that I would go ahead and make a post introducing myself. My name's John or "Pacific" if you will.

Let's start with my cat(s): I have one cat right now, his name is Gray Sauce (a weird name, I know, but I gave it to him when I was 3 years old). Gray was a stray kitten that showed up at our home when I was 3 and I am now almost 22 and he is still alive and doing pretty well. He's a super friendly cat and I love him to pieces but unfortunately I left home for college four years ago and don't get to see too much of him.

I haven't had a cat living with me for the past four years while I've been at school, but I am moving to New Mexico after I gradute in May and teaching elementary school for two years with the Teach for America program, so I definitely look forward to getting a kitty then. He/she will be the first pet I've ever had (other than fish) and raised without help from my parents, so I definitely want to make sure I do plenty of research and do everything right, but I am really excited about it.

As for my non-cat life, I like to read mystery novels, cook, and watch TV shows on DVDs so I can go through an entire season in a few days.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Pacific  That's great that you'll be working with Teach for America. I'm getting my Master's in Ed. right now, and I'm always happy to meet other teachers  

This is a great place to get advice and info on cats. We'll look forward to hearing about your new addition when it happens


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome from another who is from not so sunny CA! Would love to see a pic of Gray Sauce, love the name BTW!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome John. I'm sure you'll like it here. Lots of good information to be had also.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Pacific John :lol: CA may not be so sunny but at least it's not 2 degrees like it was here this morning. I'm sure you'll pick up lots of info here.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome Pacific! I am also new and I have found great tips and information here. It's good reading, especially before you get your kitty.  


Best Wishes,
Christina


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum John


----------

